# Pricey tent camping



## 3ringer (Feb 21, 2011)

We recently moved to the Buford area. We drove around Lake Lanier and checked out some of their parks and campgrounds. We drove over to Shoal Creek campground. The park attendant let us drive through the cg and check out the sites. On the way out, we stopped to get a price sheet and map. The park attendant told us that it cost $32.99 for a primitive tent site.  I said that could not be right for a tent site with no hook-ups. I was blown away. We used to camp with a camper and full hook-ups for around $24.00 .  

We then drove down the road to Old Federal Campground. It was equally as nice as Shoal Creek. The primitive sites there were only $ 18.99. I was told that Shoal Creek is now owned by Lake Lanier Island Resorts. That is the same people who charged $60.00 per car to drive through and look at Christmas lights. I think Lake Lanier Island Resorts needs to get off their High Horse. Just Venting


----------



## Biggin13 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not just Lake Lanier Resorts.  State Parks use to charge $11 for tent sites.  Now they are $25 a night with a 2 night(3 night on holidays) minimum.  That is just way to high.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 22, 2011)

wanna go primitive try the national forests.


----------



## garnede (Mar 14, 2011)

trial&error said:


> wanna go primitive try the national forests.



+1 or some of the WMA's.  You might have to bring your own water and honey bucket, but it won't cost a fortune and it won't be crowded.


----------



## bmckeehan (Mar 1, 2012)

3ringer said:


> We recently moved to the Buford area. We drove around Lake Lanier and checked out some of their parks and campgrounds. We drove over to Shoal Creek campground. The park attendant let us drive through the cg and check out the sites. On the way out, we stopped to get a price sheet and map. The park attendant told us that it cost $32.99 for a primitive tent site.  I said that could not be right for a tent site with no hook-ups. I was blown away. We used to camp with a camper and full hook-ups for around $24.00 .
> 
> We then drove down the road to Old Federal Campground. It was equally as nice as Shoal Creek. The primitive sites there were only $ 18.99. I was told that Shoal Creek is now owned by Lake Lanier Island Resorts. That is the same people who charged $60.00 per car to drive through and look at Christmas lights. I think Lake Lanier Island Resorts needs to get off their High Horse. Just Venting



Old Federal isnt too bad...we have stayed there a couple of times. Nothing better than making your own spot tho!!


----------



## btt202 (Mar 1, 2012)

Go to Oconee And use the Ga, Power camp $20 with hook ups


----------



## Mac (Mar 1, 2012)

X2 on the NF   lots of beautiful areas up in North GA


----------

